# Filed taxes through the back door



## Son_of_Perdition (Feb 3, 2016)

I have used efile for a few years now & tend to forget what works & what doesn't.  I needed to create an account for government efile because of our income.  I found I needed an app to figure my taxable SS along with another calculation for a 1099-misc.  I then went to 'Taxslayer' (did use that previously).  They wanted to charge $14.99 for state filing, my state also offers an automatic online 'free' filing.  You need to have a copy of your Fed to fill out the state but 'Taxslayer' wanted $12.99 (for a .pdf file) I didn't qualify for either a free copy or free efile (income).  

I had to open all my summaries, copy & paste them to my office writer then went back to the government's efile, filled out my 1040 using the summary figures.  The government's efile gives you a chance to print-to-file enabling me to save a .pdf copy of the return to use to fill out my state return.  Reminds me of the movie 'Don't raise the bridge, lower the river'.  TurboTax & others (won't run on Linux) saved $34.95, finally got both returns filed.  Total cost = Zero!  *It's the challenge not the savings that drives me.*


----------

